# Doctor Who Halloween



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried doing a Doctor Who themed haunt/party/decorations/monster creations? Or have any ideas? Thinking of making some weeping angels and placing them around.....8)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25747&highlight=angels

Weeping angels and Doctor Who


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, Dr. Who has monsters galore - though I imagine not many people would recognize more than the angels, Daleks, or cyber men. Of course, I only know the weeping angels by reputation, having never seen any episodes after the 80s.


Tons of monsters, though. And they could enter the haunt through a police call box!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

JustJimAZ said:


> Man, Dr. Who has monsters galore - though I imagine not many people would recognize more than the angels, Daleks, or cyber men. Of course, I only know the weeping angels by reputation, having never seen any episodes after the 80s.
> 
> 
> Tons of monsters, though. And they could enter the haunt through a police call box!


You really should seek out the new series - it's on Netflix, if you have access. The old ones were fun, but the new ones really step it up a notch. The episode the Weeping Angels first appear in (Blink) is definitely worth a watch, if nothing else.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Mmmmm, I love that show. Haven't seen it in a while though...


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

They would recognize more monsters, most of my friends are Whovians too.  My boyfriend got me into it.....Also, he is kind of THE DOCTOR. XD Haven't watched the old ones, can't stand bad special effects. Started watching at Nine.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

In one of the 10th Doctor's episodes, "The Idiot's Lantern", victims, including Rose() lost their faces. If you had a method to give an actor or prop a smooth, featureless, eyeless face, that would be creepy even for those who don't know the show.

Autons would be good props too, just make them with mannequins.

If you had the space and the right child actor, you could put a TV playing Dr. Who episodes or just static, and a couch in front of it with a child hiding behind the couch. When guests enter the kid darts from behind the couch, and a monster gives chase, maybe dragging the kid through a false wall. "Hiding behind the sofa" is an iconic part of the classic Who viewing experience for those who grew up with it.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww, when you said child actor I thought you were going to suggest the kid from "The Empty Child" lol. 8)


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

The empty child would be great and really creepy for those who know........Mommy, are you my mommy?


----------

